# Do you know intact little boys?



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

Just wondering. My son is the ONLY intact little boy I know of.

We have 8 young family males that are all circumcised, my SIL has two boys she wanted to leave intact but BIL refused and SIL doesn't have the guts to stand up to him.







And all of my son's friend's are circumcised. I did childcare for a long time, again all circumcised.

I do know there was one little boy in a daycare I worked at (300+ kids) and he was the only intact little boy. Then DH's co-workers had a little boy with a LOT of issues at birth, so he wasn't circumcised because of all of that. And my grandma recently told me my grandpa was intact without any problems, but that they circumcised all three of their boys.







:

People just look at me like I'm insane when circ comes up and I tell them my son is intact. I'm very vocal about it if it comes up. My sister just found out they are having a boy and she doesn't want him circumcised, but BIL does. UGH, what is it with men?! Anyways, I sent her tons of information, links, etc. I'm hoping she will stand up to him and just refuse it. She's a strong woman in general, but I'm not sure that she'll want to cause this big of an issue with him. He's a "my way or the highway" guy and will whine and scream until he gets his way. *sigh*

Sorry, that turned into a ramble. But I really just wanted to know if your intact little boys have intact friends/family members or if they are the only intact kids you know.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

DS has a few friends who are circed and a few who aren't. Thankfully more and more of the babies are intact b/c I can't live with myself if I don't bring it up!

When my sister has kids they will be intact.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

My son and the little boy I babysit are both intact (and the little boy's dad, I'm told







). And my friend who is due in November is not circ'ing, if it's a boy!









So the intact kids are in the majority among my group of friends. Of course, everyone else I know has girls, it seems like.


----------



## Haydee (Jan 10, 2006)

It's about 50/50 here, it's nice.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Just my little ones.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Most family we know are circ'd except for our own boys, but probably 1/3-1/2 of our boys' friends are intact. As the older ones get older I obviously don't know about their friends so much.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

all of the little boys i know are intact except one, and i'm not sure about him. his parents were pretty set on circ'ing him, i talked to them but i'm not sure what they decided.


----------



## leslieharris (Aug 6, 2005)

My son is in the majority of intact children at his Montessori school. I was pleased to find this out. 13 intact and 8 circumcised.

I am also in a natural-minded local moms group so I tend to see lots of intact boys. As for my high school friends or extended families, all have circumcised their little boys.


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

Even when I was 20 (1986) and worked in daycare I saw many many intact boys. this was in San Francisco. Even when I worked at the Jewish Community Center preschool (Marin County)it was 50-50 (not all were Jewish)! Most of my son's peer group that he grew up with are intact (he's 16) - that's a group that ranges from Petaluma CA (north of S.F.) to Santa Cruz CA. I was actually amazed and dismayed to hear of the stats in the other parts of the US when I started chatting online - and completely flabbergasted to hear some of the reasons for circ and the attitudes (obviously not on MDC)! I thought we were living in 2007, not 1957?! I just naively assumed that circ was a thing of the past...
But a bit of good news: my SIL had a baby on 10/13 and her step father asked if they were circ'ing. He told her that none of his grandsons were circ'd and that he was against it! My nephew is intact as of now - my SIL feels the same way I do about circ, but my brother is, well, can I say an idiot??? Send vibes of strength to my dear SIL!!


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

The great majority of boys in my state are circed, I read somewhere that we have like the 3rd highest rate in the nation









That said, DS has one friend who is a boy and he's intact


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

I've babysat several intact boys over the years. I have 5 intact nephews. I also go to Utah Friends of Midwives meetings (I think that's what it's called) and I've noticed intact baby boys there too.


----------



## Jillie (May 24, 2005)

Nope, so far just my little one. All of my nephews are circed, and so far I havent seen any others at random diaper changes or swim lessons or anything of the like.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

I'm in the UK - all of the boys I know are intact. No matter what age. I so appreciate not having to stress about friends having little boys over here.

Among my American friends - well, most had boys before I had my son (which is when I finally learned about circ), and they all circed.

Since I've had my son, there have been 3 other boys born to good friends/family - 2 are intact and 1 is circed (I gave info in all three cases).

The more we make sure people have the true facts about circumcision, the more the circumcision rate will drop (although there will always be parents out there who do it for God only knows what reason







).


----------



## Frootloop (Aug 10, 2007)

The only one that I know for sure is intact is my step-nephew. Unfortunately, I have quite a few friends and relatives who I know have boys that are circ'd, BUT there are lots of them that I have no clue about at all







The topic has simply never come up with them, and even though I'm pretty curious about their status, I don't want to sound too nosey or wacko by striking up a conversation about my friends'/relatives' boys' penises







:


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

My 10 yr old stepson is intact.

He's the only boy I who I KNOW is intact.

I only know this because his dad told me about it.

He said he thought it was wrong to NOT circ. His ex-wife is the one who insisted on not circing.

Good for her!

I told my husband that IF we EVER have a boy, he's not being circed either.

I don't know too many little boys.

I do have a few nephews, but I've never asked their moms about their penis's, so I really don't have a clue there.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

The vast majority of the little boys I know are intact, but I'm in a crunchy area.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Most of the boys around here are intact. I can think of only 5 circed boys. My sister & BIL would have had it done, but it's not covered by health care anymore, so they didn't.


----------



## pacifica (Apr 8, 2006)

More intact in my circle, but there are circs.


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

I only know one boy my sons age who is circed. The rest, where I'm aware one way or the other, are intact.


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

There are no circ'd boys in my family so I have 6 intact nephews. I also know many intact boys through my friends and homeschool groups.

Laura


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

DS is the only one I know who is intact







I like to think that there are many more out there and I just dont know it but I havnt seen a single intact baby/toddler EVER other than ds.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I will in a few months


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

We're all alone here :-(
My dad and his bro's are circed. My half bro and step bros (altho one step bro who just got married is pretty crunchy so MAYBE when they have kids... here's hoping)
My cousing married a girl he met in Germany and they have a son. Is circ in Germany culture good or bad? I'm sure he's potty trained by now so I won't get to take a peak hahaha
Any friends I have- all circ and "it's best... he'll have to get it done later" blah blah
Actually, my mother's super crunchy cousin didn't circ her son. He's like 30 now though. She also BF till he was about 4


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Yes, I know fewer circed boys than intact ones. I'm surrounded by people who don't circ, so I guess I assume too much. At a book party, a friend was showing me a book on puberty that she bought for her son. I looked at the pages and frowned when I got to the penis picture and said "why on earth would they have a picture of a circed penis?" and she kind of looked at me surprised and said that she circed her son. I responded "yeah, but my son isn't and I'd want him to read a book that showed a penis that looked like his."

The day I had my son, he was the only boy born in the hospital that week that didn't get circed. The only one! My husband wouldn't let my son out of his sight because he was afraid that someone would circ him while we weren't looking. We had issues with that hospital pushing their views onto us before, so we knew to look out for ourselves.

Lisa


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

In my fifteen years of being a nanny the only boys I took care of that were circ'd were Jewish. The rest which is a lot were all intact. Not one of my douls clients has circ'd and the ones that ended up with girls were not going to circ of it was a boy. No if I could on;y educate my naive little sister. She is not ttc yet but she of I'll let daddy make the decision mentality, and she thinks it is purely cosmetic. There dog is tailess and his ears are pinned, I guess that is were they stand


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

one little boy that we have occasional contact with. i used to work daycare and there were a handful there.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

DS is the only intact boy I know. We are familiar with three other boys. Two of them were born in the last two years. With both I tried to talk their moms into keeping them intact. One of them even said she would and the dad was intact, but she cut him anyway. No idea why.

I have seen quite a few diaper changes at DS's daycare and they're always cut. Once I thought I glimpsed an intact infant as I walked past, but it was too quick to tell. I wouldn't be surprised if DS was the only intact boy in his whole daycare. We live in Ohio, circumcision central.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

The only people I know IRL with intact sons, I met through here or another board I'm on. Otherwise, the boys I know (family, friends, playgroups) are all circed. It makes me sad.


----------



## rachellanigh (Aug 26, 2006)

My two little boys.







:

I know a few little boys that are as well.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My two closest friends have intact boys and my brother and father are also intact. My Dad was born and raised in Scotland, so intact is normal. DH and his brother are circed though.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

One of the three little boys I watch is intact. We have a friend whos son is also intact.


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

Most of the little boys in my circle of friends are intact, including, if course, DS. In fact, I only know one boy in our circle who is circ'd. My father and DH are intact, but all of my other nephews are circ'd, as is my brother. I think all or most of dh's nephews are intact.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

We know several. Many of our friends and my immediate family do not circ. A few do, including a boy I sat for. Ben knows the difference. Even tho he is only 7, he recognized the differences and we talked about it.


----------



## basset (Jun 11, 2005)

My son is intact and so are all of our friends sons!!!! I have a very crunchy group of friends


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm glad to say that almost every little boy in my church playgroup is intact. When/if we have a son, he won't be alone in that group.







:

My brothers are also intact


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower of Bliss* 
I'm glad to say that almost every little boy in my *church* playgroup is intact. When/if we have a son, he won't be alone in that group.







:

My brothers are also intact









(emphasis mine)
WOW! Where are YOU from?

TX has *"dead fish" every where!

*a _brilliant_ term from - tammyswanson!!!

I personally know 4 circ'd boys and 6 intact boys 1 intact grown man - Grandfather.


----------



## jesrox (Apr 5, 2007)

Well most of the boy babes in my LLL group are intact...at work, one of the more "mainstream" moms really surprised me by saying she didn't circ due to it being cruel and not needed...that gave me hope that more people will stop doing it! My best friend circ'd her son( 2 yrs older than mine)


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Most of the little boys we know are intact, but then we hang with a very crunchy group of people.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

In general I don't really know which boys are and which aren't. I can make guesses based on cultural background but I don't know everybodies religion. Most of the adult men in my family are intact, but my one and only nephew is circ'd and so is DH. Most of my close IRL friends just don't have any children.

My sis who is TTC will definitly keep any boy intact though.


----------



## essnce629 (Oct 26, 2005)

In the last year, as a doula and a nanny (in both California and Virginia), I've worked with 13 families that had boys under the age of two. Of those 13, only 3 are circumcised. So yes, I'm happy to say that I know a lot of intact boys







. My son is 4 years old and in just the last 4 years the intact rates have been climbing and climbing (in my experience).


----------



## MarnieMax (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasophy* 
Even when I was 20 (1986) and worked in daycare I saw many many intact boys. this was in San Francisco. Even when I worked at the Jewish Community Center preschool (Marin County)it was 50-50 (not all were Jewish)! Most of my son's peer group that he grew up with are intact (he's 16) - that's a group that ranges from Petaluma CA (north of S.F.) to Santa Cruz CA.

On the peninsula in between Santa Cruz and SF, things weren't so progressive in my older sons' peer group, though they do have some intact friends (at least the ones we've known for 15 years). Things are getting better around here, though. My contacts in SF proper, who are involved in newborn and infant care in the Presidio and environs, indicate the good majority of the boys born in the last decade are intact - and this includes hospital births.


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

No. My DS is the first intact little boy among my friends who have sons!


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

When my sons were little (1980s) I was involved with La Leche League (in Germany and Nebraska), and it seemed like a lot of those moms didn't circumcise. Then my kids went to a Waldorf school (in Colorado), and a lot of families practiced natural living and didn't circumcise.

Outside of those selected populations, I have found that a good number of my random mom-friends did not circumcise: a total of six boys, ranging in age from 10 to 18. This is in Boulder, CO which is fairly progressive-minded; I have heard that the circ rate at Boulder's hospital is about 40%.

Also, there are several other nurses at the hospital where I work who I know did not circumcise their sons. My hospital is in a neighboring, more conservative town, and it does seem like the vast majority (though not all) of Caucasian families do circumcise.

However, I think it's safe to say that there are intact boys out there no matter where you live, no matter whether you know about it or not.

For example, we did a NOCIRC booth this year for a conference held in a local arts center. There were lots of other activities going on in the building besides the conference, and many parents walked by our table hauling their kids to dance or art lessons. I was surprised that a number of white middle class suburban looking parents stopped by to say that they hadn't circumcised their sons.

Gillian


----------



## veg n mama (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd say it's about 50/50 here.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glongley* 
When my sons were little (1980s) I was involved with La Leche League (in Germany and Nebraska), and it seemed like a lot of those moms didn't circumcise. Then my kids went to a Waldorf school (in Colorado), and a lot of families practiced natural living and didn't circumcise.

Outside of those selected populations, I have found that a good number of my random mom-friends did not circumcise: a total of six boys, ranging in age from 10 to 18. This is in Boulder, CO which is fairly progressive-minded; I have heard that the circ rate at Boulder's hospital is about 40%.

Also, there are several other nurses at the hospital where I work who I know did not circumcise their sons. My hospital is in a neighboring, more conservative town, and it does seem like the vast majority (though not all) of Caucasian families do circumcise.

However, I think it's safe to say that there are intact boys out there no matter where you live, no matter whether you know about it or not.

For example, we did a NOCIRC booth this year for a conference held in a local arts center. There were lots of other activities going on in the building besides the conference, and many parents walked by our table hauling their kids to dance or art lessons. I was surprised that a number of white middle class suburban looking parents stopped by to say that they hadn't circumcised their sons.

Gillian

I have 2 friends from Colorado and they are 17 and 14, both intact and also Hispanic (though separate friends who don't know each other).


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

An old high school friend, who I recently met up with after years and years, has an intact son. If my sister has a boy, he will be intact too.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiffer23* 
Do you know intact little boys?

yep, he's sleeping upstairs







...

Well, seriously, we just moved to CO (Boulder area) and it's just like a breath of fresh air (after conservative, circ-ing AZ). MOST of the boys here are INTACT!







?


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yulia_R* 
(after conservative, circ-ing AZ)









I thought AZ had a very low circ rate like under 20%?

ETA: just looked it up Arizona is only 25% (NV is the one under 20% it is only 14%.) However Colorodo is pretty high at 63%. It must have more to do with the group your hanging out with.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 







I thought AZ had a very low circ rate like under 20%?

ETA: just looked it up Arizona is only 25% (NV is the one under 20% it is only 14%.) However Colorodo is pretty high at 63%. It must have more to do with the group your hanging out with.

In AZ except for few AP moms, everyone I knew circ'd their son(s)









In CO where we live now--Boulder area-which is known for being very crunchy (most of people here are into natural family living, organic food, non-circ-ing) most of boys I know are intact.


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

I know of only one other intact boy besides my son, and his father is intact and his mother is a native of Brazil.

Everyone else, and I know a lot of people with boys, are cut.







:


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

I have only seen five penises IRL my whole life. (Though I've seen several photos of penises)

My father was intact.

My sister's sons are both circumcised "to look like Dad" I tried to talk her out of it, especially with her second son (her first son's got infected and had other problems, and had to be redone!) She was dead set on an "easy care penis" for each of the boys. And that whole "matching penises" thing. And she fell for the "fewer STD's" line.







:

My best friend's adopted son is intact (apparently circumcision is uncommon in Russia). They were considering having him circumcised after bringing him home, but the cost for the procedure outweighed the cosmetic appeal. Lucky kid!

My husband is intact.

I can't understand why some women think that circ'd penises are "better looking" than uncirc'd. When they are doing their job, you can't see them anyway!







:







:


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
Is circ in Germany culture good or bad?

My father was born in Germany, and he was not circumcized. I don't think his brother was, either. And I only have one male cousin on that side of the family, and I never changed his diaper, so I don't know if my aunt was pro or anti circumcision, but I would guess against, since Grandma was.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llamalluv* 
apparently circumcision is uncommon in Russia

Unheard of.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yulia_R* 
Unheard of.

I didn't know exactly. I just knew from what my friend said that none of the little boys in the orphanage were circ'd.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llamalluv* 
I didn't know exactly. I just knew from what my friend said that none of the little boys in the orphanage were circ'd.

Not just in orphanage. Even Jewish do not circ in russia.


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yulia_R* 
Not just in orphanage. Even Jewish do not circ in russia.

Wow, really? Is it illegal in Russia?


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

I think most (if not all) of my LLL friends have intact little ones, but I would guess that all my more mainstream friends have circed (although I don't know for sure). We didn't really learn about cir until after my first son was circed so we have one of each in the house right now.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savienu* 
Wow, really? Is it illegal in Russia?

I'm not really sure. It's just unheard of to cut a part of boy's penis off.
My SIL told me a story about a boy who had a very rare medical condition with his penis, so had to be circ'd. The doctor (urologist) told the mother that in her entire practice (she was an older lady) this was the second circ she has preformed.

The poor boy went to a summer camp last summer, I guess boys were laughing at him because he came back with a horrible psychological trauma about the issue and had to go to psychologist to help him to deal with it...


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Most my friends as well as my SIL did not circumcise their kids. Although I hang out with a very crunchy crowd, so I am sure that has something to do with it. Also this state does not cover circ with Medicaid, many low income parents simply don't have the $650 to get it done.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

All six nephews , ranging from 6 to 36 are intact. Most little boys around here are intact, though my grandaughter's Mom says she knows of 2 who were circ'd.


----------



## IndigoRayne (Feb 8, 2007)

My nephew who is one.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

Yep, tons-and they are all in my natural parenting group, with several MDC mamas.


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

My brother's son and my sister's son are both intact







. I have no idea about my DS's playmates. I'm assuming that since the circ rate in Utah is so high that most of his friends are circed







.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
Is circ in Germany culture good or bad?

As far as I know, its illegal to circumcise children in Germany. There is a movement trying to enact a religious exemption. I seriously doubt a religious exemption will ever pass since Germany does not tolerate circumcising infants, children or their youth, at all!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

None of the baby boys I know are circ'd here. I have changed a few diapers on friend's babies and have yet to see a circ'd penis. I did see one at a LLL meeting, and almost cried when I saw how it looked. I had forgotten what a circ'd penis actually looks like, and it was just horrible.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Sadly I don't, but if my BFF had had sons I know they would be intact since her dh is and they are both pro-intact.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the Germany info! It gives me hope that he's not circed.


----------



## violinista (Oct 13, 2007)

My DS is whole, perfect and beautiful. Until I had him, I'd never seen an uncirced penis! Anyway- out of 8 grandkids on hubby's side and 3g'kids on the other- mine is the only one who is intact. No one has challlenged me about it- which I am surprised about- and they've all seen him nakeybutt. The LLL I go to most boys are intact.
My sweet baby is beauiful just the way he is!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Yeah. My two boys, my sister's twin boys, my cousins each have a boy and they are both intact. I have friends with intact boys. I'm near Ann Arbor, though, so it is fairly common here. (Compared to the rest of MI!)


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I only know 1 uncirced little guy.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

all the boys in my family are circ'd.









but out of my friends, I believe that 6 out of 7 boys are INTACT!


----------



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

just one







but if i have boys they'll be whole!


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, yes, for sure!

Most of the little boys in our circle of friends and family are not circumsized.

There are some who are circumsized and I'm always a little surprised by that (and a little sad).

But, the trend seems to be changing, at least anecdotally from what I've seen.


----------



## niki_73 (Oct 6, 2004)

Most of the boys I know are intact and the men that I have know are about 75% intact







: In BC (i don't know about the rest of Canada) it is not covered by insurance unless medically necessary so most parent don't do it.

At a nursing drop in one day though I did see a freshly done one while a new mama was changing her son's diaper and all the other mamas acted very shocked and the poor mama responded that her DH wanted it done. I was very sad for her as she seemed not to have the same opinon as her DH.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I've worked in several daycares in the last 15 years. I've only seen 4.








I've worked in MA and NY.


----------



## Serenagirl (Jun 8, 2007)

We are in Montreal. My son's hockey team are all intact (11 year olds), his class (except two boys for religious reasons) but circumcision is unheard of in the french community. This summer at the wading pool all baby boys, toddlers were intact, I even met a jewish mama that refused to circ her twin boys.

_______________
Serena, DH Nicolas, DS1







DS2







DD














:


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Serenagirl* 
I even met a jewish mama that refused to circ her twin boys.

Good for her!


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

well in this hell hole of iggnorace, AR the only lucky boys that are intact other than my ds are my gals at LLL. My dh's lil bro( second marriage, he is 4, is intact) and my bro( 25 we lived in CA) and my two cousins in ATL( mom is a midwife) are all intact. I had a VERY mainstream friend in atl with three boys all intact and she is an intactivist like me. and llahma luv I think I just piddled myslef!!!!!


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

Both of my brother's are.

I haven't been around enough other little boys to know one way or another, besides the kids we've met from MDC.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

My two sons.

My godson (mainstream parents).

A friend's son (borderline mainstream/crunchy parents).

Another friend's son (crunchy folks).

And another friend's son (mainstream folks).

My nephew is circumcised as are the boys of our other mainstream friends, who had no clue people DIDN'T circumcise. The nephews on DH's side are all circumcised (three of them) though their father is happily intact. Go figure.







:


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springbabes* 
My brother's son and my sister's son are both intact







. I have no idea about my DS's playmates. I'm assuming that since the circ rate in Utah is so high that most of his friends are circed







.

Utah's rate is 54%, not very high. I know several intact boys


----------



## mommymarliah (Jun 29, 2004)

I do know some, but I think it was my bumper stickers that got me friends who have intact kids. My care has two bumper stickers one says "itactivist, stop infant circumsicion" and the other says "zero tolerance for genital cutting"

so I tend to meet people and talk to them about it based on my sticker (that and my anti vax stickers).


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
We're all alone here :-(
My dad and his bro's are circed. My half bro and step bros (altho one step bro who just got married is pretty crunchy so MAYBE when they have kids... here's hoping)
My cousing married a girl he met in Germany and they have a son. Is circ in Germany culture good or bad? I'm sure he's potty trained by now so I won't get to take a peak hahaha
Any friends I have- all circ and "it's best... he'll have to get it done later" blah blah
Actually, my mother's super crunchy cousin didn't circ her son. He's like 30 now though. She also BF till he was about 4 

It is a HUGE nono, ONLY medical and relgious and the relgious ones it is alot of paperwork form what I understand. Now on base in germany that is differnt







:







:cause that is american ground. When I had e there ( ifought to have him off base) they came in to ask when I wanted it done so they could sent the referel to base and i could tell that they hated to even ask and when I said that my boy won't have the barbariness thrown on him they smiled so big and sighed a huge sigh of relief, they said it is so rare for americans to be like that







:







:
They also outlawed dogs ears cropped and tails docked


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know of any little boys who are intact, but the only guy I've ever met who I know is intact is my best friend. I'm from the south and circing is really popular there.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

All the big and little boys I know are intact!







Maybe except for the few muslims I know, but I haven't asked.


----------



## 13Sandals (Sep 22, 2006)

my 3 and one of my friends son are intact. I'm working on another friend preg with a little boy...hopefully I'll know two non-family intacts soon!!


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Quite a few of the little boys we know in our town are intact. The circ rate in our town is only about 20% (still too high, IMO, but way better than alot of places). Now, back where I grew up is a different story, leaving a little boy intact is virtually unheard of. I've received alot of flak back home for leaving DS intact.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I have a home daycare and have been in business for just shy of 8 years now. The boys in my daycare have only been about 15-20% intact


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

I would say it is around half here.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Only intact boys & men here.


----------



## stever_45723 (Feb 21, 2006)

It would be very helpful if posters would identify the geographical region they are referring to. RIC rates in the US are in fact to a great degree regional, and this would help establish a pattern. THe other thing that is distresing is that so many people are saying they know almost no or very few uncirced small boys. I have long suspected that the hospital release rates for circumcision are quite different from the real circucmision rate int he US, and the number of persons who are saying they know no or few uncirced boys would seem to confirm that the real circ rate is actually much higher than the hospital release rates would suggest--even though the circ rate is clearly much lower now than it was 20 years ago.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stever_45723* 
It would be very helpful if posters would identify the geographical region they are referring to. RIC rates in the US are in fact to a great degree regional, and this would help establish a pattern. THe other thing that is distresing is that so many people are saying they know almost no or very few uncirced small boys. I have long suspected that the hospital release rates for circumcision are quite different from the real circucmision rate int he US, and the number of persons who are saying they know no or few uncirced boys would seem to confirm that the real circ rate is actually much higher than the hospital release rates would suggest--even though the circ rate is clearly much lower now than it was 20 years ago.

If the respondent has just for example a 10 yo and a 12 yo then most of the little boy they have opportunity to observe will have been in the circ stats from over a decade ago. Even someone who worked in daycare with 2 yos 3 years ago before they had there own kid will be looking at kids ho were circ'd 5 or more years ago.

When people report that most of their freinds didn't circ, the sampling is very far from random. We are talking about small circles of crunchy mommies many of whom will have homebirthed. Even though I mentioned that most of my IRL friends are not in child bearing years and many jusst don't want to be mommies anyway, I would not be at all surprise that those who are older and did have childeren in the '70s or '80s choose to ignore Drs advice and do things like BF and not circ. When I was at an art opening recently and DS needed to nurse one of the older ladies who had helped currate the show mentioned that she nursed and CLW back in the '50s.

Basically or little sampling has very very little to do with the real incidence of this practice.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

In my circle of friends there are something like 2/10 which are circumcised, and the mom who has the circumcised boys did not want them circumcised, her DH did and took them for it.







:

In my immediate family the two other boys are cut...but that's more a function of the fact my brother (their father) was cut without permission in the hospital when he was born. My family lineage is ALL intact though.







Interestingly enough my mother told me that my SIL didn't really care to have them cut, but brother insisted. My mother SHOULD have told them what happened to my brother. She doesn't want him to feel weird about it, or about my dad







:.


----------



## DisplacedYooper (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes! I was very excited to learn that my 2 yo nephew (born in MI, with one of the highest circ rates) and my 3 step-brothers (middle school age, born on OR) are all intact! And that my dad is a closet intactivist!


----------



## CherylDec&Jul (Dec 19, 2006)

DS is the only intact boy I know of IRL . . . tho I don't really know the status of that many of the boys at the park & playdates so I might not be alone. . . even tho it seems like it sometimes.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Only DS and my nephew. Every other little boy I know is circ'd.

I have a friend that is preggo and she just told me today that "If I have a boy, he'll be circumcised. That's just my personal preference".







: I really hope she has another girl....


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urchin_grey* 
I have a friend that is preggo and she just told me today that "If I have a boy, he'll be circumcised. That's just my personal preference".







:

I wonder what her *SON'S* personal preference would be?







:


----------



## MarnieMax (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stever_45723* 
It would be very helpful if posters would identify the geographical region they are referring to. RIC rates in the US are in fact to a great degree regional, and this would help establish a pattern. THe other thing that is distresing is that so many people are saying they know almost no or very few uncirced small boys.

I have been curious about this for some years now (my oldest is now well into his teens). Setting aside immigrant populations, I have come to the conclusion that the circ rates are mostly the product of a mindset (you could call it 'crunchy' or non-conformist, as eepster pointed out). There are certain areas - Berkeley, CA, Cambride, MA, Boulder, CO and the Seattle area - where I hear the rates are (relatively) way down. The geographic issue to a large extent is simply a reflection of where the 'birds of a feather' tend to congregate.

Out here in California, some of my medical contacts who cater to middle class insured whites (to be specific, in Silicon Valley, Newport Beach, CA and 'white' areas of San Diego) say that the rate of circ is at least 80% in their young male patients. This is anecdotal, but the reports were independent of each other, and the figure was consistent from place to place.

The Medicaid coverage will also affect overall stats. For example, I believe North Carolina has a rate of 56%, while neighboring South Carolina reports 85%. SC medicaid covers it, NC's doesn't, but I would imagine there is very little difference between the incidence of circumcision in middle class white Charlotte, NC and Chraleston, SC. Just a thought anyhow.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Before becoming an intactavist..I thought I knew know one (except an ex boyfriend). But now they are crawling out of the woodwork...


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
I wonder what her *SON'S* personal preference would be?







:

Forget her preference - what about her son's future wife's preference?!

I was VERY relieved to find out that my husband was intact. It meant at least two things:

1 - he had full use of his penis









2 - it meant that I didn't have to try to persuade him to leave our sons intact. No battling the silly argument of making the boys look like him.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I know several intact little boys but have only known one grown man that was and he was not from the US but came here when he was a child (and I didn't know him know him














).


----------



## cherri0196 (Jun 30, 2007)

I know a few guys (that im told ) are intact and as for my DS (whos only 11 months old) "friends" 2 are circ'ed and he's the only one...but i do know a few people who's kids i normally don't see that are intact.

I talked a friend of mine whos due with a Boy in March out of it, so he will be intact and i also talked to my sister's and they won't circ. either  (when they have kids that is)

Actually....i just went to TN with 8 other women and their kids....5 were boys and 3 of them were INTACT and only 2 were circ'ed LOL. they were the minority!! It felt so good.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

I've said this before, but at the risk of being repetitive:

I have 7 intact nephews; 2 intact sons; 4 intact brothers; 1 intact BIL; the vast majority of boys 8 and under I know are intact; several friends who if they ever have boys will leave them intact, etc.

One time I was in the Target parking lot and a little boy about 4 dropped his drawers and took a pee on a tiny tree. I happened to look up and he was intact!







:


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cfiddlinmama* 
One time I was in the Target parking lot and a little boy about 4 dropped his drawers and took a pee on a tiny tree. I happened to look up and he was intact!







:


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't live in America, so it's rare for me to see a little boy who isn't intact.


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

Of the people I am close friends with, my sister's 2 boys are the only one's intact. I know a lot of people casually whose boys are intact. However, of the group of moms I've gotten to know the best, they all circ'd their boys. They are a relatively mainstream group of women I met when DD was born. At the time, this was the only mom's group around. Now there are more "natural" oriented groups around. They all know DS is intact. We just don't discuss it.

L


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daisie125* 
The great majority of boys in my state are circed, I read somewhere that we have like the 3rd highest rate in the nation









That said, DS has one friend who is a boy and he's intact









yep Mr Ant is all natural and I wouldn't have had it any other way!!


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

are intact. My nephews (all in their 20's) are intact. I know of a couple of kids that are circed but not many.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

most are circed. 2 of my nephews are intact (14 and 17). My ds is intact. My brother was intact, but was circed at 18/19 because of adhesions/pain/phimosis. My BIL was intact but circed at 8 or 10. My younger nephews are circed. My dh is circed. My sFIL and FIL are circed (MIL told me she would never be with an intact man - "ewww!"). My 4 other nephews (12, 9, 4, 2) are circed. I have another 9 yr old nephew who I am not sure of - can't remember! We also have a new baby boy (6mo) in the family - I would bet with 99% certainty that he is circed - I refuse to change his diaper because I don't want to see. Most people in my family and circle of friends would think it's gross to be intact. Georgia, USA. I haven't really had a lot of friends myself, but I would love to have a group of friends who are AP!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry, no time to read all posts so this may have been mentioned already, but you might try sending your sister this link:
http://www.stopcirc.com/vincent/vuln...ty_of_men.html
It gives good suggestions on how to talk about the issue with a husband who has a hard time listening to arguments about why to leave a baby intact. GOOD LUCK to your sister! It's worth a fight.


----------

